# Controller / Lane Color Matching



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I know there are different lane color standards out there. Around here the groups I run in use Green, Yellow, Blue, Red from inside to outside.

In building my track, I noticed Parma had yellow, blue, red and clear controller handles (at least that is all Lucky Bob's had at the time). So I matched the controllers to the lanes for yellow, blue and red . . . but what about Green? I could have painted a clear controller handle green, I guess, but I liked the transparent look of the other colors.

And that is how it all started . . .

Anyway, here's the neat trick I devised:

1 -- START WITH THIS









2 -- THEN GET YOU SOME OF THIS









3 -- AND THEN GET SOME PAINTER TAPE AND DO THIS









To be continued in a minute . . .

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

4 -- NOW SHOOT THE INSIDE OF YOUR CONTROLLER









5 -- REMOVE TAPE, RE-ASSEMBLE AND TA-DAA . . . TRANSPARENT GREEN CONTROLLER









6 -- PLACE COLOR MATCHED CONTROLLERS ON TRACK AND WATCH EVERYONE OOOH AND AAAH.









Kinda fun to do, also. And best of all no paint on the outside of the controller where you are grabbing it.

'doba


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Pure genius :thumbsup:

PS Can you post some closer shots of your driver's stations? Maybe a short "how to" with those? I really like their look. 

Thanks!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rudykizuty said:


> Pure genius :thumbsup:
> 
> PS Can you post some closer shots of your driver's stations? Maybe a short "how to" with those? I really like their look.
> 
> Thanks!!


Here's a closer pic of the driver station:









I don't really have a "How-To" for them as I did not make them. One of the guys in our league is the official 'unofficial wiring and scoring electronics guy' for us. I know he mentioned that they were 'project boxes' and he got them at Radio Shack I believe. The wiring of the lanes and brake switch is all pretty standard as I understand it. One box has all the wiring, the other box just has a hole cut into the cover to act as a cradle for the controller when not in use.

'doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Parma used to make green handles. I still have one.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Got a green handle myself but they don't make 'em any longer?

I really like the cradles for the controllers. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the up close photo. I like the idea of using a project box to cradle the controllers.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

So you sprayed it with transparent blue paint and it came out green? Reminds me of the Ziplock commercial- "Blue and yellow make green".   

Cool idea but most guys bring their own controllers and when you do lane rotations for heats the controllers get moved. I guess for home use or rental controllers it is a clever idea.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I think the stations and controllers look great.

Plus any time I see another glimpse of yer bee-yachin front chute....

just makes my day.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Plus any time I see another glimpse of yer bee-yachin front chute....just makes my day.


Doesn't it though? He would make me sit down though instead of racing as I would be leaving too much drool on the track. Can't have wet patches on the track ya know.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Lets see some pictures of that track


----------

